# What do I have here?



## izee2 (Jul 26, 2015)

Need some help. I picked up this bike on Sat. From what I can tell it is a Columbia/westfield bike model Vg 296. I thought that they were a wartime produced civilian bike. It looks to be original paint with a aftermarket chain guard and a replaced chain ring. The seat and grips are also added. The paint on the frame and rims seems to be original but it is OD green. I have seen some ad's that show this style bike being used as a military issued/used bike. Is it possible that that is what it is? The serial number W173905. That number isn't shown in the 40's range. The welds are all the heavy, not to well done style of the MG columbias. Any help in with this bike would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 27, 2015)

First hunch... A 1971-72 era bike painted OD to look like a WW2 M306???

BTW should be picking up an all Original G-numbered VG296 within the next two weeks... Will post pictures for comparison

Cheers,

Johan


----------



## jkent (Jul 27, 2015)

Not a post war bike.
With the chain adjusters on the rear drop outs and peaked fenders it looks prewar.
I don't think it is OD niether. It looks more like a teal color that has faded real bad. In one of the pictures I seen a spot of shinny paint that was much darker than olive drab green. First thought is Schwinn. I will do some digging to see what I come up with.
JKent


----------



## izee2 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey Johan,

  Not sure about this bike being from the 70's Im still leaning to this being a 40' era bike. 

  Pics of yours would be great....can't wait to see them.

  Here are a couple more pics.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 27, 2015)

1944 wartime Columbia civilian bike. The serial number is in the 44 range. Bad welds on frame typical of these bikes.


----------



## jkent (Jul 27, 2015)

This is the Schwinn I was thinking about.



1939 B09 
But I think Mr. Columbia has it right.


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 27, 2015)

Oops I should have typed a 1950s number...

But if it's really 1944, why doesn't the numer match the Columbia number lists? Or am I missing something?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 27, 2015)

johan willaert said:


> Oops I should have typed a 1950s number...
> 
> But if it's really 1944, why doesn't the numer match the Columbia number lists? Or am I missing something?




You are not really missing anything, it's just that the _number ranges _on these Westfield provided charts are sketchy at best. I have seen this a lot where they are one entire digit off from bikes that are obviously from that year. The "W" matches up perfectly with the frame style, rough welds, blackout hub, etc.

Any way you look at it this model is not a 50's as the serial number would be on one of the rear drop outs if it was and the frame would be brazed, not welded. This style frame was not available in 1954, the year that seems to match up with the serial number. 

My best guess for this anomaly is poor quality control during the stamping process and an extra digit getting stamped. That or a typo in record keeping.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 27, 2015)

Same frame


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks, much clearer now!


----------



## izee2 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks so much. Lots of info here. I appreciate it. 

The color still has me confused. On the pic of the seat tube it looks like there is a blue color but in regular light it looks green.  The add shows that they were produced in black and maroon. I'm guessing that it might be black with sun fade? I am going to clean it up a bit and see what colors I can find. Pehaps pulling the BB and head tube to see what overspray is in there.  

Also what type of headbadge was on it. This bikes is missing.

Thanks Again for all the help!!!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 28, 2015)

izee2 said:


> Thanks so much. Lots of info here. I appreciate it.
> 
> The color still has me confused. On the pic of the seat tube it looks like there is a blue color but in regular light it looks green.  The add shows that they were produced in black and maroon. I'm guessing that it might be black with sun fade? I am going to clean it up a bit and see what colors I can find. Pehaps pulling the BB and head tube to see what overspray is in there.
> 
> ...




The ad I have shown is a 42 so in 44 there may have been different color options, I don't have any 44 specific catalog info. Many of the wartime bikes did not come with badges, is there holes for one in your frame? If so it would be a standard Columbia badge used in the 30's to late 40's.


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 16, 2015)

izee2 said:


> Hey Johan,
> 
> Pics of yours would be great....can't wait to see them.]




I've posted some here:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?77615-1942-Westfield-Columbia-VG296-Women-s-Bicycle


----------



## izee2 (Aug 16, 2015)

Johan,
  Thank you. Could you  post pics of the top and underside of the seat. Also of the front fender brace and where it mounts to the fender. 
   Nice bike! Thanks again for posting the pics!
   Tom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 17, 2015)

izee2 said:


> Johan,
> Thank you. Could you  post pics of the top and underside of the seat. Also of the front fender brace and where it mounts to the fender.




Will take some later this week!


----------



## izee2 (Aug 17, 2015)

Great! Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 24, 2015)

Here you go...


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 24, 2015)

More


----------



## izee2 (Aug 24, 2015)

Johan,
  Thank you for the pics. I have the correct seat, now I have to find the correct fender brace.....Anyone got one laying around??
  Thanks Again
  Tom


----------



## izee2 (Aug 25, 2015)

Johan,
Another question....Are the rear fender braces the same style as the front. Pics if ya can. The ones on mine might have been replaced some time ago. I just want to be sure.
Thanks Again
Tom


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 26, 2015)

Will check again later this week...


----------



## izee2 (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks Again!!


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 29, 2015)

As requested


----------

